# cour vitrée



## simenon

Bonjour à tous. Qu'est-ce que l'on entend exactement avec "cour vitrée"? Comment pourrait-on le traduir en italien?
Merci


----------



## underhouse

Cour vitrée


----------



## Necsus

Una possibilità è _cortile a lucernario_.


----------



## simenon

Grazie mille. 
Forse in effetti "cortile a lucernario " può andare. Avevo trovato l'espressione ma non ero sicura che fosse proprio questo. Forse perché, erroneamente, lucernario mi fa pensare a una finestra piccola. Che voi sappiate invece un "cortile a lucernario" è un cortile coperto da un tetto a vetri?


----------



## Necsus

simenon said:


> Che voi sappiate invece un "cortile a lucernario" è un cortile coperto da un tetto a vetri?


Be', perché suggerirtelo, altrimenti? 
Le 'dimensioni contenute' del _lucernario_ direi che sono un'immagine soggettiva, ecco la definizione data dal Garzanti:
_s. m_. apertura nel tetto di un edificio chiusa da una vetrata per dare luce a scale, soffitte o stanze interne.


----------



## enzoselvaggi

Io direi,

'Galleria a lucernario', o 'Galleria Vetrata' (che sarebbe la piu' semplice e piu accessibile)

Je pense que on pourrait dire "Galleria Vetrata", pour donner une image propre


----------



## simenon

grazie
penserò alle vostre interessanti proposte


----------

